# Airventure 2008



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Get ready for Airventure 2008, now is the time to make hotel reservations in the area if you plan on attending.

Each year, more than 10,000 airplanes migrate to the Oshkosh area to participate in the event. Whether these aviation enthusiasts fly their own airplanes and camp along the flight line, or pitch a tent in the adjacent Camp Scholler, or find their own accommodations in area hotels, dormitories or private housing, they come to AirVenture to share the pure joy and excitement of flight unmatched anywhere in the world.

"At EAA AirVenture, we often see and hear about the big events, such as the one-of-a-kind aircraft or the new innovations in flying," said Tom Poberezny, EAA president and AirVenture chairman. "But more important, in one week this is where the whole, true spirit of aviation comes together to celebrate the world of flight. That means the heritage, the pride and the vision of aviation. Each person who attends has an individual flying story. Oshkosh is the one place where all those stories come together to create a celebration that is unmatched anywhere around the world."

In 2007, EAA AirVenture included more than 2,600 showplanes, 780 exhibitors, and nearly 1,000 forums and seminars. It also featured the introduction of dozens of new aviation products, including several new aircraft. Oshkosh is also a one-of-a-kind locale for government aviation officials to meet and hear their constituents, whose input at Oshkosh helps shape national aviation policy.

Just like EAA AirVenture, the event's website, EAA AirVenture Oshkosh - The World's Greatest Aviation Celebration, will continue to grow as the excitement for the 2008 fly-in builds. Over the next nine months, look for added features to the already extensive video and audio presentations and interactive sections. The website also includes essential updates such as admission rates, housing, forum presenters, special attractions, and more that will help make AirVenture 2008 an unforgettable visitor experience.

"EAA AirVenture is one of aviation's most important events for business, government and education," Poberezny said. "What makes this event unique, however, is the fact that it is also aviation's annual family reunion. If you're asked to explain what EAA AirVenture is, there's only one good answer - 'You've gotta be there!'"


Some of the preformers schedualed below.
Top Air Show Performers Confirmed for EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2008


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 16, 2008)

For those that havent seen it yet. EAA has anounced that the YF-22 Raptors will be returning to Oshkosh again this year. For those that have not seen them perform it is an amazing site.

Raptors Returning To AirVenture!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like this could be interesting a 50 man formation of CJ-6 aircraft.

RPA Plans Large Nanchang CJ-6 Formation Flight at EAA AirVenture


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Each year, more than 10,000 airplanes migrate to the Oshkosh area to participate in the event.



Sounds like a great event Micdrow, but your comment above made me laugh. I don't think I've ever seen a documented migration of airplanes! Do they go south for the winter? ha ha.

That said, I wish I could go.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Sounds like a great event Micdrow, but your comment above made me laugh. I don't think I've ever seen a documented migration of airplanes! Do they go south for the winter? ha ha.
> 
> That said, I wish I could go.



Beleive it or not they do migrate in a way. Different aircaft groups fly in at certain airfields in the area and then arrive in mass during the week of the airshow for there group or more specific by aircraft type such as bonaza's and such.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a link on some of the aircraft that are suppose to attend EAA this year. Unfortunently do to other commitments I will not be able to make it every day like other years. Hope to spend a couple of days out there though.

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh - Aircraft Attractions


----------

